# Hoover Dam/Oxbow Boat Ramp



## ChevyOutdoors (Jun 4, 2018)

FYI... Hoover Dam Oxbow new boat ramp has been open for a week after the long waited construction.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Did take long for a chair to show up


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Shhhh


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Shhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## Realbluesman (Jul 2, 2018)

ChevyOutdoors said:


> FYI... Hoover Dam Oxbow new boat ramp has been open for a week after the long waited construction.


Im very happy they finally after all these years they made better access for boaters.Bank fishing there isnt that great anymore tho.I wish the city wouldve spent the money to clear the woods out next to the ramp area.I have fished Hoover since it was built.There use to be a house on that strip but it burnt down many many years ago.The fishing on that side which is across from Galena is EXCELLENT but no access any more for bank fishing.It use to have 3 trail paths to get there and are long gone.Thanks for posting this for folks to see.......realbluesman


----------

